# New headlights for Korea 2016 Cruze (1st Gen)



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I want those fog lights and headlights


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That last image almost appears to have an HID headlamp.

I really like those...just have to figure out how to get them...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I want them too!


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

This thread has my subscription. I say we all subscribe to this and post updates on what we find out about these headlights. I'd like to have these in my Cruze too. I imagine they'd connect with the same connectors we have in our models (maybe a bit of wiring modifications).


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I looked on Chevrolet's Korean site, and I couldn't find anything about whether they were offered in a bi-xenon, as that last image seems to imply...

2016 Å©·çÁî(CRUZE) ÁØÁßÇü ¼¼´Ü ¾È³» | ½¦º¸·¹ Chevrolet


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cruzetalk member Tae Yoon Kim is in Korea. Maybe he can work a group buy for us?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

gm korea is gm so im game. they would look amazing with the USA drils under them and since they are gm i dont have to worry about junky headlights


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> gm korea is gm so im game. they would look amazing with the USA drils under them and since they are gm i dont have to worry about junky headlights


That's exactly what I'm thinking. Fits like an OEM headlight assembly and less risk of cracks in the finishing to let moisture in.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

No offense to the guys at carid but i far from trust those type of headlights. Ive always been leery of chinese looking headlights. Primary function is to illuminate then look good


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well the main issue is that non-OEM lenses generally have a bad habit of peeling/cracking and/or yellowing.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

yah my worst experience is for water getting in


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright guys, after spending all day searching for these things...here we go...

Part no. *P42422483 
*Part no.* P42422484

*And for a whopping a $333.76 EACH you can have these puppies.  And that DOESN'T include shipping. LOL!

GM CHEVROLET¼øÁ¤ºÎÇ° [Å©·çÁî 2016³âÇü ÇÁ·ÎÁ§¼Ç Çìµå·¥ÇÁ "¿îÀü¼®"]


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

That's killer, I want those headlights!

Those fog lights come on the 2015 Cruze in NA


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

At 330$ no skipping from kora i think ill pass lol


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 25, 2015)

Interesting....!!!!!! Will be subscribing to this. Can't wait to get my hands on a set.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Pricey...but I'm digging them...

So the big question is (still going based off that last picture in the first post)...are they halogen, or HID?


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Pricey...but I'm digging them...
> 
> So the big question is (still going based off that last picture in the first post)...are they halogen, or HID?


They appear to have projector lenses, so you could put either type of bulb


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

MP81 said:


> Pricey...but I'm digging them...
> 
> So the big question is (still going based off that last picture in the first post)...are they halogen, or HID?


They are halogen. That last picture looks like they altered the image to give the LED DRL a little bit more bluish hue which also changed the beam color from the projector.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ahh, well at that point, I might as well just retrofit the stockers and call it a day, _and_ be able to run HIDs.


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah, starting to think of it. If these are Halogen Projectors, if add a LED/HID bulb setup to then. They will blind drivers coming towards me that regular Halogen Reflector do. Thus needing to Retrofit a already expensive headlight with some HID Projectors. I really do like the OEM white-strip DRL though.


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 25, 2015)

It actually looks like the tail lights got a resigned too:

http://www.chevrolet.co.kr/httpobject/images/new_carinfo/cruze/cruze_st_contents05.jpg


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Part numbers?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah unfortunately because these headlamps are new the price is gonna be steep. And its a bummer that their halogen. Who wants to spend $700 for headlights only to open them up to retrofit HID projectors? That's alot of dough.

The good thing is that LED technology is advancing rapidly. And Philips had already released a H4 LED low beam bulb that is really good. Hopefully their applications will expand in the near future which will make swapping in a pair of LED bulbs in halogen projectors a much easier and affordable solution.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chrispy said:


> It actually looks like the tail lights got a resigned too:
> 
> http://www.chevrolet.co.kr/httpobject/images/new_carinfo/cruze/cruze_st_contents05.jpg


Saw that - reminds me of the current Malibu. Would look real nice blacked out.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The trunk lid, taillights and rear bumper were restyled for 2015 and carried over to the 2016 models. 

The 2014 (silver one below) had a slightly restyled rear bumper. The "diffuser" area had a more prominent carving along with some body line changes near the taillight.


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

Chrispy said:


> Yeah, starting to think of it. If these are Halogen Projectors, if add a LED/HID bulb setup to then. They will blind drivers coming towards me that regular Halogen Reflector do. Thus needing to Retrofit a already expensive headlight with some HID Projectors. I really do like the OEM white-strip DRL though.


I don't think that's accurate - The projector lens should have a cut off regardless of what bulb type comes in it from the factory.

The 2015 Cruze foglights are projector lenses with halogen bulbs and have a straight cutoff at the horizon.
You could safely put HIDs in the fogs and not blind anyone; I feel the same would apply to the headlights.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Right...but the projector itself is generally different between HID and Halogen lights.


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Right...but the projector itself is generally different between HID and Halogen lights.


In what way? (not trying to come off combative, I'm genuinely interested if there's a difference lol)


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 25, 2015)

Foo Fighter said:


> In what way? (not trying to come off combative, I'm genuinely interested if there's a difference lol)


Same! If I can snag these headlights and put a LED Bulb with no issues, I might justify paying the $600+ cost for these.


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 25, 2015)

Found some info; While it's not what I want to see, it gives good info.
difference between HID Projectors vs. a Halogen Projector


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

Found this too:

HID Projector vs. Halogen Projector differences?

Sounds like it's not a monumental differences, but the light pattern might not be as even.

Below: same bulb used... Halogen projector housing on top, HID projector housing on the bottom


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

you cann see how to bottom takes the center beam and spreads it out a bit


----------



## hocdvauto (Sep 12, 2016)

Chevrolet cruze I find it just changes the headlamp must


----------



## hocdvauto (Sep 12, 2016)

I see the new Chevrolet Cruze lights more beautiful old lamps. I like it very much


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Ahh, well at that point, I might as well just retrofit the stockers and call it a day, _and_ be able to run HIDs.


I think that is what I will be doing. We bought a pair of retrofit HIDs for my son's MK4 Jetta TDI from Midwest Light Creations and he can do the Cruze ones too. I will probably have him build me a set soon... At least I hope so...


----------

